
Flickr and author currently verifying, photo allegedly showing 9M-MRO in 2015 - zerobudgetdev
https://www.flickr.com/photos/saints09/19819662655/sizes/o/
======
zerobudgetdev
In this post I explain why I think it could be, with some images and some
explanations.

That doesn't look neither really like a Q, more like a scratched O. Look at
left bottom and top side of letter Q.
[http://s21.postimg.org/yblu6kcqf/sc_o.jpg](http://s21.postimg.org/yblu6kcqf/sc_o.jpg)

Compare with zoomed Q from following photos:
[http://s30.postimg.org/jw64lrkzh/mrq_ams.png](http://s30.postimg.org/jw64lrkzh/mrq_ams.png)

MRQ was photographed just a few days before in Amsterdam (July 1 2015) and had
the Q perfectly visible/full. [http://www.airliners.net/photo/Malaysia-
Airlines/Boeing-777-...](http://www.airliners.net/photo/Malaysia-
Airlines/Boeing-777-2H6-ER/2671234/L/&sid=c824265ff6121bc25317de891b0215c8)

Photographed also a few days later (July 22 2015). Letter Q completely
visible: [http://www.airliners.net/photo/Malaysia-
Airlines/Boeing-777-...](http://www.airliners.net/photo/Malaysia-
Airlines/Boeing-777-2H6-ER/2758215/L/&sid=e6d433331010d2cd39b70576830596a7)

PlaneFinder ([http://planefinder.net](http://planefinder.net)), when playing
back to 10 July 2015 to show MH147 and MH146 flights shows:
[http://s16.postimg.org/596yg8j85/Cb8ad2x_Wo_AA4_Qo_Q_jpg_lar...](http://s16.postimg.org/596yg8j85/Cb8ad2x_Wo_AA4_Qo_Q_jpg_large.jpg)

Time shown in photo is departure time so add that flight time and then convert
to Melbourne time zone (add 10).

MH147 departure time shown by Planefinder = 12:34:02 UTC MH147 flight length =
7.45 hours MH147 arrived at 6.19am Melbourne time on July 10 2015.

MH146 departure time shown by Planefinder = 22:19:02 UTC MH146 flight length =
8:00 hours MH146 departed at 8.19am Melbourne time on July 10 2015.

Some EXIF fields included in photo: Shutter Count - 16834 (This field can't be
modified by user as it is signed by Nikon on model D5100. It shows current
image count. It follows other photos took by user in July 2015.). Date and
Time (Original) in photo - 2015:07:10 09:42:20 Date and Time (Digitized) -
2015:07:10 09:42:20 Power Up Time - 2015:07:01 15:28:38

I asked author confirmation of what he saw (maybe he has other photos) and
waiting for it. Flickr is currently following a case verifying the effective
date/time of photo.

Again, flights made by 9M-MRQ that day are confirmed by libhomeradar.org. It
explicitly talks of using UTC times. See “Contacted” column title.
[http://s17.postimg.org/fqlvgkisf/libhomeradar.png](http://s17.postimg.org/fqlvgkisf/libhomeradar.png)

Lastly, ([http://acarsd.org](http://acarsd.org)), a website that aggregates
ACARS contacts,
[http://www.acarsd.org/Fleetlist_MAS_Malaysia+Airlines.html](http://www.acarsd.org/Fleetlist_MAS_Malaysia+Airlines.html),
says that 9M-MRQ was flying MH147 on July 10 2015.
[http://s17.postimg.org/407xz6pzz/acarsd.png](http://s17.postimg.org/407xz6pzz/acarsd.png)

This image shows what Melbourne airport structure is.
[http://static.crosstheditch.net/events//crosstheditch/spring...](http://static.crosstheditch.net/events//crosstheditch/spring2010/melbournechart.jpg)

Trying to visually place the photo in the map, I think the plane was: \- on
the runway so either landing or taking off. \- oriented to left compared to
terminal buildings that were behind on the right. \- This means the plane was
at least at 3/4 of runway 34. One of the planes in terminal has clearly light
from sun coming from right from an angle similar to the one of sunset. 340
(runway orientation) - 298 (sun orientation at sunset) = 42 (angle between
runway 34 and sun direction at sunset)

[http://s16.postimg.org/3legu2tol/sunset.png](http://s16.postimg.org/3legu2tol/sunset.png)

Notice how planes in terminal are not parked in same runway orientation but
diagonally.

